# I LOVE Donuts - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (21/8/15)

The much anticipated I Love Donuts has landed and by nom it's nom!!!

I Love Donuts: a delicious blend of succulent blueberries with subtle pastry notes that deliver a simple, yet complex flavor that appeals to all vapers from the novice to the professional. I Love Donuts comes in a 60/40 VG/PG mix to deliver thick clouds without compromising on flavor. I Love Donuts brings a refreshing change to the dessert flavor category without all the calories of eating a real donut! Every 30ml bottle comes packaged in a miniature donut box to complete the experience.




Available in 3 & 6mg 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/i-love-donuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Gimmie!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (21/8/15)

Does it taste anything like donuts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Does it taste anything like donuts?



Well I certainly hope so!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zahz (23/8/15)

This looks yumm yumm in my tumm tumm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Does it taste anything like donuts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes it does

Reactions: Like 2


----------

